# THE night nurse



## Phantom (Oct 5, 2013)

*The Night Nurse;* *The more you think about this one, the funnier*
*it gets. Short & sweet, a good one.* 
*
*
*A very tired nurse walks into a bank, totally exhausted after **an 16-hour shift. *
*Preparing to write a cheque, **she pulls a rectal thermometer out of her purse **and tries to write with it. *
*When she realises her mistake,**she looks at the flabbergasted teller, and without missing*
*a beat, she says: *
*
*
*‘Well, that's great...that's just great... **some asshole's got my pen!*


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

:lofl: You're a baaad man Phants.


----------

